# Pair of Citrus-Smooth Mk1 Audi TTs Featured on Eurotuner



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

With prices of the original iconic first-gen TT still going lower, we've been particularly pleased by the number of significantly built Mk1s on the modified scene. Case in point are this pair of TTs owned by a father and son duo who brought them out to Wuste this season. Eurotuner Magazine was on hand and shot the two out in the desert.

Given the bold nature of the mods on these two cars we're guessing they'll find as many detractors as fans but we tip our hats to the owners for creating such extensively built cars and to Eurotuner for spreading the news.

Read the feature after the jump.

* Full Story *


----------

